# 2nd Toe PIP Fusion/Arthrodesis



## jroettgen (Dec 4, 2007)

Just wanted to ask what code to use for a 2nd Toe PIP fusion.  I would generally use code 28755, but that is spefically for the great toe.

Thank you.


----------



## jdemar (Dec 4, 2007)

*2nd toe pip fusion*

I use 28285, see notation under code 28760 in CPT book.  Hope this helps.


----------

